# smallest rotating barrel



## island18 (Mar 17, 2010)

Will like to know witch one is the smallest gun with rotating barrel for C.C.?


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

As far as a Beretta, I think it would be the Mini-Cougar. When the PX4 Compact comes out in September 2010, it will have a shorter barrel, but longer grip.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

This one's not that big, and it has that end-of-barrel lanyard for wearing it on a necklace.:mrgreen:


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

^^ :anim_lol: :anim_lol: :anim_lol:


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I take it the lanyard is to keep it pointing safely at your chin! :anim_lol::smt082:anim_lol:

tumbleweed


----------

